# Core 2 Duo make.conf

## shibz

I am about to do an install on my new core 2 duo system. I tried finding some CFLAGS and CHOST settings for the conroe core but I couldn't find anything. This is what I have now... can anyone please confirm that these are the best for this processor? Thanks!

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=pentium-m -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gnome cdr dvd dvdr cdinstall ftp gd kdeenablefinal mozilla msn speex xinerama php"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev"
```

edit: i was also kinda puzzled over what to put for the processor type in the kernel config. I got the impression that I need pentium-m from talking in IRC, but i'd like a second opinion. Thanks again! =D

----------

## zxy

Which processor do you have.

Can you do 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 and post a reply.

----------

## odessit

MAKEOPTS="-j3" or I had good results with MAKEOPTS="-j4" on SMP machines as well

----------

## daniel-steiner

I agree with you make options, you should alwas use (# of CPU + 1).

Here my options for the CFLAGS:

```
CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=pentium-m -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer"
```

This options should be fine for Core Duo processors.

Have fun with gentoo

----------

## agent_jdh

Shouldn't CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" for Conroe?  (this assumes you want to build a 64-bit system - there are a few reasons why you might not want to do this)

And according to other posts in the forum, march=nocona is the best gcc option for Conroe at the moment.

You might want to add

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

if you're going fully 64-bit, or just amd64 if you want to go stable.  ~x86 or x86 for 32-bit equivs.  Don't worry about the amd part, Conroe supports the right features (apart from 3dnowext, but your CFLAGS take care of that).

You should use an AMD64 livecd with the generic-all-ide boot flag afaik - depends on your h/w config (mobo chipset, cd drive).

ALSA_CARDS="intel-hda", depending on your mobo, as well.

If you're using one of the new 965 motherboards, you'll probably need the 2.6.18-rc4-mm2 kernel as well - most 965 boards use JMicron PATA which this kernel supports.

----------

## odessit

you almost NEVER should use

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 
```

this is the testing branch of the portage. If you need spessific application in this branch - just add that particular application to the /etc/portage/package.unmask (use the following wiki article http://gentoo-wiki.com/Masked for good explanation)

In make.conf you should use

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64" 
```

 if you want 64 bit system.

or

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" 
```

 if you want 32 bit system.

BTW - this is coming from the enterprize perspective where stability/security is the only thing I care/paranoid about. If you just want to play/test/debug the newest/hottest packages - by all means, do use the ~ branch. I used it for personal desktop for some time until one day it got screwed up   :Embarassed: 

----------

## loki99

You might want to take a look at this post.

----------

## agent_jdh

[quote="odessit"]you almost NEVER should use

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 
```

Nonsense.  Been running ~x86 on my main workstation since mid-2002 with almost no problems whatsoever (and only 1 re-install in over four years).

----------

## odessit

good for you if it works, I preffer to be conservative when it comes to something which will cost the company thousands of USD per day if the server fails. In a non-critical environment you can run any bleeding edge stuff you want.

----------

## 0x001A4

[quote="agent_jdh"] *odessit wrote:*   

> you almost NEVER should use
> 
> ```
> ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 
> ```
> ...

 

++  Yeah, its more a matter of personal preference. I want all my applications to be ~amd64, except xorg until the nvidia drivers are supported. Until then, instead of unmasking specific packages, I have xorg7.1 and a couple others corresponding to it masked.

----------

